# psych/prog tracks referencing CIRCUS



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

There is a theme thread going on currently (playlist).

My posts are not going thru there_ because the moderators are screening each and everyone of my submissions and putting them on a such a delay that the thread limit of ten responses per theme is reached before my response gets to it!_

So I've started this thread which has no limits.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Start with two obvious ones:

King Crimson "Cirkus"

YES "Circus of Heaven"


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

FLOCK -Uranian Circus

WAKEMAN - Montezuma's revenge

STACKRIDGE - galloping gaucho

GILES,GILES & FRIPP - the elephant song


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

MALEDICTUS SOUND - crazy circus

CRIMSON - big top

THE FLOCK - clown


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

ENID - ringmaster

FEDERAL DUCK - circus in the sea

RALPH McTELL - clown

BLAST FURNACE - Mr Bobo


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

FLOWER KINGS - the rebel circus

STEVE HACKETT - India rubber man


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

JuLIUS VICTOR - circus lady
STEVE HACKETT - wheel turningHOELDERLIN - circus
STONE CIRCUS - carnival of love
IDLE RACE - sketon & roundabout
BARRETT - octopus
NIMAL - clown


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

This thread isn't just for me, you know.


..............

PAUL ROLAND - dark carnival

LARS HOLLMER - circus

VIRGINEERS - love circus

MERCHANTS OF DREAM - lovelife purple circus

MOTIVE - baby of the May

CMU - clown

ISKRA - dolce vita

RODELIUS - cafe


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

I must say that this rather hurts.

This thread is not just for myself to respond to.
It's not been set-up to be









Yet NO ONE has responded.
(And it IS a rather easy subject).

The "Generate Play-Lists" thread is going very healthy (with over 50 pages!) yet I'm being ignored here on my thread.

The Deacon doth discern a pattern here which The Deacon doth not enjoy.

Is this then a - shameful - case of the group combining against someone? The tired "oldboy network"?

It would appear then that old forum habits die hard.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Procol Harum -In held was I ((about halfway thru)

Bullenbush Band - clown

McCully Workshop - circus

Stone Pillow - Ebeneezer's circus

Samlas Manna Wotsit - system system

Fairfeild Parlour - sunnyside circus

Happy The Man - carosel

Velvet Night - freakshow

Twelfth Night - freakshow

Ferris Wheel - tightrope walker

L'Ensemble Ray - rag n' role

Pretty Things - cries from the midnight circus

Junior's Eyes - circus days

Greatest Show On Earth (the band)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

MIDNIGHT CIRCUS (German band)


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

The United States Of America "American Metaphysical Circus"


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Joe Byrd And The Field Hippies – The American Metaphysical Circus ( BYRD was the leader of United States of America. I think the story goes that he was kicked out of his own band and then put out this lp.)


I'm trying to recall another "Metaphysical Circus" "psych band. It came in a beautiful inner collage foc. But the music had little to merit attention.

ARS NOVA - (wotsit's) Mad Circus


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Deacon remembers now.









It is "A Circus of the Mind" by TINGLING MOTHER'S CIRCUS. (Musicor was a label that put out common sharn like Gene Pitney and tons of feckin' George Jones, but in '67 they released just a handful of good popsike lps: Rebecca & Sunnybrook Farmers, Paper Garden....)


----------

